# Problems finding caps in Ontario



## thebulldog (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello all ,
I am having a heck of a time finding capacitors, I am after 

500 volt 22 microfarad

160 volt 47 microfarad

250 volt 330 microfarad

Any hints & tips appreciated,
Cheers & Thanks ...... Bulldog


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you look at this site?

thetubestore.com - Audio vacuum tubes for your amplifier.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I have used the tubestore and they are good,

you can also try Hoffman, They good to deal with as well.

Tube amp parts, Guitar Tube amplifier building supplies, Tube amp Information, Guitar amp parts


----------



## dug dog (Feb 7, 2010)

Parts Connexion in Burlington? http://www.partsconnexion.com/index.html
Also, this place in London is a dealer fro the American outfit, Parts Express. They order maybe once or twice a month from them depending on the size of the order. They can get anything that PE sells. A-One Counterparts


----------



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

There's a place called Sayal Electronics they might not have boutique caps but they might have the value you need.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tribi9 said:


> There's a place called Sayal Electronics they might not have boutique caps but they might have the value you need.


Good thought *tribi9*..I didn't notice that the OP was from Kitchener.

Also might want to try Orion Electronics on Lancaster St. near Victoria St.
Their caps are not on display, but they will go to the back room and get them for you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't let the voltage rating cramp you. You can go higher in rating but you can't go lower. But a farad is a farad and parts is parts.

Don't go lower than 500 volts on the 22 micro-farad one unless voltage in the circuit is lower and you can safely do so, but what I'm trying to say is if you can find a 47 micro-farad cap with a 230 volt rating, go for it. it will work. Or a 500 volt 47 micro-farad. But not a 50 volt 47 micro-farad unless the circuit voltage is 12 volts. I hope this opens up your choices.


----------



## chevalij (Nov 21, 2008)

google "just radios" I think he's in Markham


----------

